# choke tube question?



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i just got a 12 gauge winchestor 870 express today and i dont know a whole lot about chokes and would like to know if i could shoot rifled slugs and buckshot out of the modified choke or would i need to get a rifled choke and also can you shoot buckshot out of a full choke?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.internetarmory.com/shotgun_hunting.htm


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You can shoot buckshot out of a smooth bore. I personally got a chance to shoot some OO buck one time. WOW does that kick for a 3". As far as slugs go you need a rifled barrel...more so a barrel for shooting sluge. I have heard of half riffled barrels but I personally have not looked at one. I did look into getting a slug barrel for a moss I have...they were completely riffled barrels.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you are shooting rifled slugs (conventional forster slugs and the brennke slugs) then you want a smooth bore. If you are shooting sabot slugs then you need a rifled barrel for optimum accuracy. A rifled barrel may or may not increase accuracy shooting forster or brennke slugs and generally they lead up very fast which deteriorates accuracy even more. Another drawback of the rifled barrel is when shooting shot loads, including 00 buckshot the result will be a doughnut pattern so you have to switch barrels for shot loads. They do make rifled choke tubes but they don't always work well with sabots because the load will often skid past the rifling without spin. Advantage of the rifled barrel and sabots is very good accuracy out to 150 yards plus on deer size game. Most shotguns with rifle barrels and sabots will print 3 inches at 100 yards with no problem. Unless you specifically need to hunt with slugs I would stick with a smooth bore and conventional slugs. Use IC for your slugs and Mod for the 00.


----------



## zmopar1 (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree except that the reason that most slugs skid in a rifled choke is because inexperienced hunters, buy the really fast slugs. Like the Remington copper sabots that are about 1700 feet per second. Try using a reduced or managed recoil round like the Remington Managed Recoil Buckhammers or the Lightfield Light Hybreds that are about 1300 feet per second. They won't skid and are made for rifled chokes using a smoothbore barrel. The lightfields are a 545 grain ounce and a quarter slug that is equivelent to a 67 caliber bullet. If that won't bring down a deer nothing will. Check out there web page at www.lightfieldslugs.com you will be as surprized as I was. If you border on a god group try a Hastings Choke tube there a full 5 inches long as compaired to the 2 3/4 chokes most manufacturers make. You would be surprized how if your getting a 3 inch group these could bring in your group by half. I do not personally care for the fully rifled barrels because they are limited usage. By that I mean you can not use them for foster slugs or buckshot either. And some states do not allow there use. A smoothbore with rifled slugs can be used in all states and give you a lot of options.


----------

